# Graylingwell Asylum - Sept 2011



## tank2020 (Sep 6, 2011)

Took me little girl down to the New Forest for a belated birthday thingy, and made a stop of on the way home.

I left Mum and Daughter in the car watching "A very Goofy movie" on the iPod, while me and t2020jr went for a stroll.

This place is in fast decline, water has been allowed in all over the place, demolition and stripping is going at a pace to, new builds are already among the ruins.

Pretty sure there was another group wondering about, didn't have the guts to search them out when we heard voices, just in case. There was also a trail of stale pot smoke along the corridors.

A bit of info from County Asylums
http://www.countyasylums.com/mentalasylums/graylingwell01.htm
_The county of West Sussex provided its own asylum accommodation following the withdrawal from the union with East Sussex at the Haywards heath asylum in 1893. Graylingwell farm, former home of novelist Anna Sewell of “Black Beauty” fame and located to the north of the county town, Chichester , was purchased for the purpose of providing a site for the new asylum. The site, east of College Lane stood close to Chichester Barracks in an area later known as Summersdale.

At Graylingwell, the county commissioned well known Sir Arthur Blomfield as architect, in what was to be his sole asylum design. Development at the site was to include main and service drives with attendant lodges, a large chapel, isolation hospital, new farm buildings, detached superintendents residence and compact arrow plan main asylum building. The original farmhouse was retained and converted to accommodate private patients. Principal features of the main building included a distinctive water tower adjacent to the laundry on the female side, administration block to the north, kitchens and large recreation hall in the centre and assistant medical officer's residence to the south. Either side of the central services stood the female and male blocks (to the east and west respectively), initially consisting of three each side, with further two on the female side and one on the male side being added within a few years of opening. The buildings were constructed in soft red brick with reconstituted stonework ornamentation in classical and Queen Anne styling with much use of ornamental quoins and keystones. The roofing was principally of slate with decorative ventilation outlets. Both lodges differed in the use of render on their upper storeys and the chapel was built in flint with a red tiled roof.

Graylingwell was evacuated for the use of the military for the duration of the First World War and the inmates we redistributed amongst other asylums in the south-east . On return to civilian usage plans were put in place for construction of further buildings. These would provide an admission hospital (Summersdale), nurse's home(Pinewood), a block for female tuberculosis patients, a female convalescent villa and a villa for female working patients (Richmond and Kingsmead). Construction on this projected started in 1930 and the new structures, designed to compliment the existing building, were opened for use in 1933. With the return of war in 1939, only the admission hospital was requisitioned for emergency military use, but returned with the end of hostilities.

Graylingwell hospital was passed to the National Health Service, on its inception in 1948, by which time its inpatient capacity had exceeded 1,000. Occupational therapy departments were constructed between the chapel and administration block during the 1950's. Later extensions included the glass-box like Barnfield house to the south west of the main building, extensions to the former male and female acute blocks and changing rooms for the sports ground located to the south of the site.

During the closure of the hospital, the main building was gradually wound down, with some wards converted for administrative purposes and other areas disused. Services were then concentrated in the former admission hospital. On the official closure of the hospital in 2003 the site was renamed 9 College Lane ._



































































Arrhh, the lonely chair!












































































Sorry, not that good a editing, cheers for looking.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Sep 6, 2011)

WOW total and utter WOW. I love that place, what a fab set of pictures.....


----------



## ® Andy (Sep 6, 2011)

For some reason I thought demo had cracked on faster than that at Graylingwell, but clearly it hasn't, tho' still a lot has changed since I was last there in February! Sad to see the stage isn't still in its original state!


----------



## robbie1003 (Sep 6, 2011)

wot a fab place,thanks for shareing.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh wow man! We're off there this week... I can't wait but I'm staggered at how quickly it's deteriorating now! Brilliant pix and a real tonic in view of us going for it! Thank you.


----------



## Cuban B. (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't recognise that hall at all, the state of it's more like Mid Wales that Graylingwell.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 7, 2011)

Very nice mate but the weather does seam to have hit the hall quite badly


----------



## krela (Sep 7, 2011)

I love the composition of these photos. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Janey68 (Sep 7, 2011)

Your pics are amazing! Love the look of the place  really enjoyed looking


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 7, 2011)

I really love this!

Thanks for posting


----------



## mookster (Sep 7, 2011)

God that hall is in a state now! Not far back it was pretty mint


----------



## Cuban B. (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't think there's any lead on it now.


----------



## ScoobyDoo1980 (Sep 7, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## gingrove (Sep 7, 2011)

First class photography! really like the pictures.


----------



## Lost Explorer (Sep 7, 2011)

Great photos! Can't believe how much its decayed though since I went! Especially the main hall, was totally mint when I was there!


----------



## adelante82000 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the post. I had my first experience of Urbex in August aswell and went here. Really want to go back sometime. Will post some pics


----------



## gushysfella (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting some lovely shots


----------



## ChrisR (Sep 7, 2011)

Jesus! Yeah the hall itself is fucked, but what the hell's happened to backstage?!


----------



## tank2020 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments. 

The place is a mess, in particular the hall, but to be honest I was chuffed to have finally done an asylum in which the hall remains.

I personally prefer visiting sites that are in a state decay, not just empty, but each to their own aye!


----------



## Cuban B. (Sep 8, 2011)

The best thing about Graylingwell are the untrashed, unmodernised wards, I'd say it's one of the best asylums in the UK for them.


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

The decay in there sets the tone for shutter mania. There's something surreal wandering around Asylums


----------



## ablackwood (Sep 8, 2011)

Excellent shots there!...but on a more important matter...how was 'A very goofy movie'?


----------



## tank2020 (Sep 8, 2011)

ablackwood said:


> ...but on a more important matter...how was 'A very goofy movie'?



I heard no complaints, anything Goofy its gonna be great.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 9, 2011)

very good shots mate , its a shame about the hall well done


----------



## King Al (Sep 9, 2011)

Great Pics Tank! shame the poor place is being torn up so fast


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 10, 2011)

Fantastic photies, Tank. Especially love the one with the phone on the windowsill. Really nice.


----------



## dhole (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi There

Im new here and only found due to researching this place. I purchased some items from the asylum including the record players and thats how it started. I have another connection that will develop over the next few years and I may be able to explain in the future. 

I know that work on the buildings are accelerating and there seems to be alot of decay in the past 12 months. I have seen where alot of the theatre sets and lighting has ended up and the rest will go that way. I would like to get in and make some sound recordings and take some photos.

I would be very interested to know what the best way to get onto this site is. Please reply publicly or privatly. Hope I have contraveined any rules on this post. 

I look forward to your replies. 

D


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 16, 2011)

dhole said:


> Please reply publicly or privatly.


Not publicly, as talking about access on the forum is against the rules...as is asking!  However, welcome aboard, D. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## dhole (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi

No Worries cheers. Got a guided tour of the theatre and a few other parts including the morgue! I have a friend with a connection to it , but still suprised to be helped. I think we will be some of the last people to see inside the theatre as its going to be pulled down next week monday or tuesday. Im currently restoring the record player and a valve amp from there so a memeory will live on in the music. I also know that at least one of the film projectors is ending up in a good home and is being restored too. Im gutted I didnt get involved earlier on ( not only for the fact that I might of been able to blag the rare and expensive cinema amplifier that you guys walked past many times over the years ) but the history of the place will live on . I know that all the people that have taken photos in the past should take very good care of them as they are a precious record.

D


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 16, 2011)

dhole said:


> Hi
> 
> No Worries cheers. Got a guided tour of the theatre and a few other parts including the morgue! I have a friend with a connection to it , but still suprised to be helped. I think we will be some of the last people to see inside the theatre as its going to be pulled down next week monday or tuesday. Im currently restoring the record player and a valve amp from there so a memeory will live on in the music. I also know that at least one of the film projectors is ending up in a good home and is being restored too. Im gutted I didnt get involved earlier on ( not only for the fact that I might of been able to blag the rare and expensive cinema amplifier that you guys walked past many times over the years ) but the history of the place will live on . I know that all the people that have taken photos in the past should take very good care of them as they are a precious record.
> 
> D



A lot of explorers will not touch stuff even if the place is being Knocked down mate some of us do only take photos only of places we still go. Its not we don't know the price of certain things left but not what we are there for. if you feel that way report the thing to a local heritage club or museum to try and salvage. if you get caught leaving nay place then you could be charged with theft please bear that in mind.Its a point most new explorers should keep in mind regardless of how the stuffed the place is .


----------



## tank2020 (Sep 16, 2011)

Dhole , dont need me then. If you get any pics dont forget to post em, especially the morgue, never seen it.


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 16, 2011)

Great job mate love the last picture lots of peel fantastic


----------



## dhole (Sep 16, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> A lot of explorers will not touch stuff even if the place is being Knocked down mate some of us do only take photos only of places we still go. Its not we don't know the price of certain things left but not what we are there for. if you feel that way report the thing to a local heritage club or museum to try and salvage. if you get caught leaving nay place then you could be charged with theft please bear that in mind.Its a point most new explorers should keep in mind regardless of how the stuffed the place is .




I understand the/your/urban explorer ethics and the items I own I know were legitamatly salvaged. I only meant to say they had been walked past many times. I just have an interest in keeping old things working.... I like the idea that you leave no impact but footprints, its how I treat the countryside , oh except the mushrooms and wild food I forage. Wouldnt want anyone to go stealing things but liberation before decay is perhaps different.....


----------



## tattooed (Sep 16, 2011)

Coooooool pics, excellent post. Thanks


----------



## smiler (Sep 16, 2011)

It does look a bit damp, Great Pics, Thanks.


----------

